# Pillar Drill Table



## OPJ (18 Apr 2009)

Not as sophisticated as Steve Maskery's effort in _British Woodworking_ recently however, I'm pleased with what I've achieved in the last day or so. Not sure whether this actually constitutes to being a jig, but hey...! 







Made from 25mm MDF I sourced via. Freecycle last year.






I've kept the fence fairly simple to begin with. I may laminate the front face with Formica and then notch out around the chuck and make some allowance for the swing of the handles (I though a 60mm tall fence would be short enough! :roll. There is, however, a 6mm hole to store my chuck key! 






The removable insert plate (12mm MDF) is situated slightly off-centre so you can rotate it to use each of the four corners (on both sides! :wink before having to replace it. 20mm holes in each corner allow for easy removal.






Another little home for my chuck key is found with the aid of this thin magnet I found somewhere... Probably off that cheap magnetic light which stopped working.


----------



## frugal (19 Apr 2009)

I keep meaning to make a table for my pillar drill, especially after reading Steve's article in BWW. I am glad I have not started yet, as your sacrificial insert and the chuck key holder are useful additions.


----------



## Shultzy (19 Apr 2009)

OPJ, great addition to your pillar drill. This is a comment not a criticism but you might have been better to make the sacrificial insert round, that will give a larger number of "clean" surfaces instead of just four.


----------



## OPJ (19 Apr 2009)

Fair comment, Shutzy.  One of the reasons I wouldn't have done this is because I don't have a jig for cutting small circles... Although, a circle
cutting jig for my disc sander is somewhere on my to-do list! :roll:

I do see your point and I'll definitely consider that for the next one.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Dalboy (19 Apr 2009)

I made a dust extraction table with inserts but never thought about putting a fence on it good idea


----------



## stewart (19 Apr 2009)

Nice one - like the insert idea.


----------

